# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) تعويضات افضل الطرق لتغيير الكنكتور e250....d900i

## GSM-AYA

*اخي العزيز هناك عدة طرق  لتغيير كونكتور الشحن لهذه الهواتف*  *وهذا علئ حسب احتراف التقني *   *1 /////// اما اسهل الطرق المؤمنة فهي ...**افظل الطرق لتغيير الكنكتور هي عدم استعمال l'air  chaut*    *واليك بعض الخطوات اخي العزيز لحل  المشكل*  *-قم بقطع ارجل الكنكتور من  الجهة العلوية بواسطة couteau d’électricien او couteau  lame*   *2 ////// اما اذا كنت محترف في استعمال لار شو فيمكنك  استعمال هذا الاخير*     *ولكن فيه مخاطرة ومن بين النتائج السيئة لهذه  الطريقة مشكل الشاشة البيضاء*   *وعلئ كل حال اليك هذه الخطوات لعلها تساعدك *   *1-تثبيت اللوحة الام *   *2- نزع الميكروفون كي  لا يتعطل من تاثير الحرارة*   *3-وضع مادة لابات فوق  الكونيكتور*  *4-الان بواسطة لار شو  درجة حرارة قصوئ وقيمة هواء عالية*   *مع استعمال مخرج الهواء الكبير او الاقل منه  بقليل*   *ثبته فوق الكونيكتر مباشرة مع التقريب الكثير  لكي لا تتسرب الحرارة الئ اللوحة الام*   *بواسطة الملقاط عندما ترئ بوادر الانسهار قم  برفع الكونيكتر*   *عند رفع الكونيكتور انتبه ان تلمس المكونات  -مقاومات ومكثفات .......- اللوحة الام المجاورة له*   *اي ارفع بحذر في الجهة المقابلة لك*

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## hassan riach

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لك على الموضوع

----------


## jazouli89

جزاك الله خيرا بارك الله في وقتك وعملك

----------


## gsmsahara

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## catcooot

رائع...شكرا. كيف أصنع مادة لابات

----------


## فادي الفلس

شكرا اخي الكريم .. لكن لي سؤال .. ما هو اللار شو ؟؟؟  لانه ممكن عندنا في بلدنا له اسم اخر لو  تكرمت

----------


## ramzi36

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

نرجو دعم الموضوع بصورة للافادة اكثر

----------


## serviceway

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وا ضيف للمبتدئين فقط ان ينزعو الانتين حتى لا يحترق ويعاد تركيبه بعد العملية

----------


## raha54

بارك الله فبك

----------


## benabdelhafidh

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## TIGER_GSM

باراك الله فيك أخي

----------


## lorka

merci

----------


## sidi bibi

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## bigsatt

جزاكم الله خيراا

----------


## y.tresor

بارك لله فيك أخي
نرجو دعم الموضوع بصورة للافادة اكثر

----------


## otmane

chokeran a khi lah yehafedak

----------


## Yasenone

*السلام عليكم شكراااااا اخي رغم اني مبتدأ في مجال الهاردوير الى انه اتبع الخطوات التالية نزع الأرجل الأربعة بالكاوية ثم تسخين باقي الأسنان باللأير شود و لا بد من وضع الرزينة*

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## fatihi28

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## fatihi28

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## ighdriss

جزاك الله خيرا                                            v

----------

